# How can an obese dog lose weight?



## Tonwelaju96 (10 mo ago)

*Kale chips*












This ironically named butterball of a beagle tipped the scales at 85 pounds and could barely lift his hind end to walk when he was surrendered by his elderly owner in January 2015. He was so heavy he had to be wheeled out in a wagon when his new caregivers, One Tail at a Time Dog Rescue, came to pick him up from animal control.



His foster family put him on a strict regimen including fruits and veggies for snacks and swimming for exercise. By May of 2015, Mr. Chips had lost 20 pounds. Just over a year later, his foster family became his forever home.



He now weighs in at 44 pounds, walks several times a day, enjoys chasing the occasional squirrel, and loves playing with his canine siblings, especially beagle Gracie. 



Here is the ebook that taught Kale Chips foster family how to feed him with the right amount of diet. 
*
Here is the link to the landing page where you can read the e-book and also get some good value
*


----------



## workingdogenthusiast (10 mo ago)

increased distance in walks, running uphill, consider a change in diet and speaking to a veterinarian about your dogs weight and their reccomendedations, biking and playing alot of fetch


----------



## SurudRump (Oct 25, 2021)

I also had such problems with my dog. I took a dog from the animal shelter, so I adopted it. It was depressed due to poor living conditions. It started eating a lot until it became obese. We got to the point where we could measure the dog with the scale at Best Smart Scale | Bathroom Scale | Weight Scale that we use. This is not normal because it is a small dog. What helped my dog was not evening walks but CBD for dogs which helped my dog get rid of depression, so it doesn't eat so much anymore.


----------

